# Moose - 11 week old Blue Merle Border Collie cross - In Cheshire



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Meet Moose! A very lively and friendly 11 week old Lurcher (Border Collie cross). Moose is looking for an active forever home that can provide him with the training and exercise he'll need for his whole life.

Moose is a very sociable boy who loves to play with everyone! He mixes well with dogs of all sizes in his foster home and is clever enough to take note of which dogs are too old to want to play with him. Moose would love to share his forever home with one or more active, friendly dogs but would be equally happy in a home as an only dog so long as he gets to meet lots of other dogs on walks.








Moose adores having his walks and is very good both on and off lead. He will need good, regular walks in his forever home as he has plenty of energy to burn!

He is also sharing his foster home with a cat and has now learnt to ignore him when both in or out the house. Moose would be happy to share his forever home with a cat providing his new owner is aware that he may initially require guidance on how to behave around the cat.

Being such a young pup, he has lots of learning still to do and needs a forever family that are prepared to put plenty of work in. 
His house training is almost 100% but some work will need continuing in his forever home especially as it will be a new place for him to get used to.
He has been left for the odd hour or two on his own and been ok but this will need building up slowly before he can be left any longer. As he is so young, we will only re home where someone is around most of the day to give him the attention he requires.
Moose doesn't particularly like his crate and will require training in this area if his new family want to use a crate with him but he does travel well in the car.

Moose would like a home where he can be loved for his whole life. He would be happy to share his forever home with other dogs, cats and children and would like a home where someone is around most of the day. Moose's new home will need to be active and willing to keep up regular training activities with him as he needs high levels of mental stimulation. In return, Moose will be a best friend for life and provide you with endless cuddles and fun! Can you offer Moose a forever home?








Moose will be fully vaccinated and micro chipped before he is re homed. 
When he reaches 6 months old, he must be castrated at his new owners expense as part of our puppy adoption contract. We will issue a voucher at the time of adoption for a £40 adoption fee refund at the time of neutering.

Moose is currently on foster in Crewe, Cheshire but we home across the UK. 
If you're interested in adopting Moose, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG Moose is stunning! I am sure he will be snapped up


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG what a stunner, have you thought of putting his details on AgilityNet, i am sure someone who does agility would love him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Perfect little pup.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He's stunning!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Moose has been rehomed and is doing very well


----------

